# Formular in Datenbank Speichern



## Anubia (30. Oktober 2006)

sers,

ich habe mal folgendes problem und zwar war ich dabei für meinen clan eine "warseite" anzulegen. da ich aber nur zugriff auf den ftp habe wollte ich es anderen usern von meinem clan ermöglichen auch ihre "fights" einzutragen.

wie ich eine datenbank auslese weis ich aber ich daten in die gewissen tabellen hereinbringe weis ich leider nicht...

könnt ihr mir da in irgend einer weise helfen


formularcode hier:

```
<form method="post">
<table width="36%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="5">
  <tr>
    <td><input name="datum" type="text" id="datum" value="<? echo $datum ?>" /></td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="15%"><strong><font color="#000000" size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Gegner</font></strong></td>
    <td width="85%"><strong><font color="#000000" size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Squad</font></strong></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><input name="gegner" type="text" id="gegner" /></td>
    <td><select name="squad" id="squad">
      <option selected="selected">-=]H.H.F[=-</option>
      <option>-=]H.H.Virus[=-</option>
    </select></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td colspan="2">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><strong><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Ergebnis Runde 1 </font></strong></td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">
      <select name="map_runde1" id="map_runde1">
        <option>de_dust</option>
        <option>de_dust2</option>
        <option>de_cbble</option>
        <option>cs_office</option>
        <option>de_aztec</option>
        </select>
    </font></td>
    <td><strong><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Map</font></strong></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><strong><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Gegner</font></strong></td>
    <td><strong><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Squad</font></strong></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><input name="ergebnis_1_geg" type="text" id="ergebnis_1_geg" /></td>
    <td><input name="ergebnis_1_sq" type="text" id="ergebnis_1_sq" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td colspan="2">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><strong><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Ergebnis Runde 2 </font></strong></td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">
      <select name="map_runde2" id="map_runde2">
        <option>de_dust</option>
        <option>de_dust2</option>
        <option>de_cbble</option>
        <option>cs_office</option>
        <option>de_aztec</option>
        </select>
    </font></td>
    <td><strong><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Map</font></strong></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><strong><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Gegner</font></strong></td>
    <td><strong><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Squad</font></strong></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><input name="ergebnis_2_geg" type="text" id="ergebnis_2_geg" /></td>
    <td><input name="ergebnis_2_sq" type="text" id="ergebnis_2_sq" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td colspan="2">      <div align="left">
        <input type="submit" name="Submit" value="Ergebnisse Eintragen" />
      </div></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</form>
```


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Oktober 2006)

Daten eintragen kannst Du mit INSERT, aendern mit UPDATE und loeschen mit DELETE.

Und ich moechte Dich bitten Dich an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.
Dazu siehe bitte auch unsere Netiquette.


----------



## Anubia (30. Oktober 2006)

Das es mit "INSERT" funktionieren soll habe ich schon herausbekommen.
Muss ich jedoch bei meinen Textfeldern die values mit einem bestimmten code versehen oder reicht ein normaler Textfeldname wie "datum"


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Oktober 2006)

Wie Du die Textfelder nennst ist eigentlich egal. Denn mit den Namen hat die Datenbank nichts am Hut. PHP gibt ja die uebergebenen Werte an die DB weiter.


----------

